# Dancing on Ice is back!!



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Just to let you know that I will be hosting a DOI chat night. Hope you can all make it      I can't wait!!


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi

When does it start? x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

It starts Sunday 9th (this Sunday) at 6.30pm    The first show is on for 2 hours and then we have the skate off later too    Can't wait


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks hun

My dh HATES it    might not tell him until the last minute that it is on


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

You're welcome hun    Don't blame you for not telling DH


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Just seen this (the line up for Sunday), looks like Sundays show is going to be good   

http://www.orange.co.uk/entertainment/television/23316.htm?linkfrom=hp3&link=secondary_pos_2_link_1&article=110105x1300x5sec2tvamarriagemadeinhell

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

just book marking i can't wait   


                                                                lv marie 76xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Very excited   

Shelley xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

See you later  
DOI then wild at heart - once munchkin is in bed


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, popping into chat now, come and join me


----------



## Charlie5 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi just popped on

I find emma b very critical....?
Give Ashley a chance !!

Sarah


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

So, what do you all think of the people that have gone through? Do you all think the right ones have left? 

Tina xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

roll on tonights episode.  Sorry I don't join you in Chat Tina I need to watch the TV and can't do both at the same time LOL.  xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Jason was a bit mean to karen (is that her name?) Thought she might bop him one on the nose    It starts too early for me, I miss quite a bit of it. Hmm bottom two could be comedy Dave and Kerry? Dave to go (but I did not see them all)


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I think Jason is so rude, I would much prefer to have Karen on the panel these days, at least she is actually a skater.  She has always be good at standing up for herself though xx

I think Kerry should go tonight, she is definatley the worse.

I like Laura and Chloe

Shelley xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

He is rude but I do look forward to see what he says as I have a bit of a mean streak   (sorry) I don't quite get why Emma is a judge? She has 0 skating expertise (as far as I know) and Karen looks a bit lost sat on her own   

Arh I only had one eye on Kerry tonight, she bores me, she started quite well though didn't she?

Who is Laura? Is she the one the is 2nd place? I missed them tonight but I don't know who she is? xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Yes Laura is second on the leader board, i think she is a childrens presenter but not too sure never seen her before   

Although i do like Kerry and feel a little sorry for her, I can't help but think she gets through life pretending she is weak and vunerable, not sure if you saw her in the Jungle but she was like that for ages then she just came out of herself.  Maybe if stays she will be this fantastic skater    

I just think Jason makes a point of trying to be mean even if its not necessary    I agree I don't know why Emma is a judge but I do like her and she often comes up with valid points, without being horrible 

Shelley xx


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

I have not seen her before either, only watch cbeebies here!   

I do remember Kerry in the Jungle but only briefly. I think she lacks so much self confidence/esteem and it really showed last night.

Jason did try to apologise, can see why she was not having any of it though.

Was v surprised at the bottom two but only seen today who went, was v surprised. Did the judges decide who went or was it the other skaters again? xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

It was the judges decision last night, I did think they would go the other way but all 3 agreed!

Hopefully Kerry will go next week, for no other reason than she is the weakest skater 

xx


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Was v surprised at the bottom two but only seen today who went, was v surprised. Did the judges decide who went or was it the other skaters again? xx


The judges voted this week and it was unanimous. I felt that neither of the two who were in the bottom deserved to be there. Both were good skaters. 

Laura is the morning presenter on Nickelodeon..I only know as DD loves her fix of Peppa Pig 

I want Kerry to go next week, she isn't showing much progression...but, it seems the public like her professional skater Daniel.

Mish-love your profile pic...Mmmm Harry


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks girls.

I know who you mean! We watch Nickelodeon, I also have a Peppa Pig and Ben and Holly mad child!

No neither of them deserved to be in the bottom two. Like you said Pingu Kerrys partner is a firm favourite


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Grrrrr!!!!

Not liking tonights result!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I agree I think Kerry should have gone xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I think Kerry was the worst skater, but to be honest, I'm glad that Dave went. I can't stand him or Chris Moyles


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes Kerry was the worst skater and didn't even complete the required element. 

Maybe she will go next week ......


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

.......Lets hope so


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Nothing personal but they must send Kerry home tonight


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Not sure if I'm looking forward to this or not. Holly has been replaced by Christine Bleakly (From Daybreak) and I've heard that Jason and Emma may not be back. What are your thoughts on this? 

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hmm Losing Holly is sad, but I think losing Jason will affect the show, unless Simon Cowell steps in . . .  but I can take or leave Emma and actually prefer leave, sorry!

Otherwise I am looking forward to DOI and cant wait to see the line up and Jane & Chris skate again


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Dizzi,

It looks like Emma and Jason are gone, they are being replaced by Katarina Witt and Louie Spence    Not sure what to think about that, I'm going to have to wait and see how they do    I can't wait to see the pros dancing (as well as Chris and Jane)     

Loved your comment about Simon Cowell stepping in   He is supposed to be back judging Britains Got Talent as he wasn't happy how The X Factor has gone this year.

xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tina xx said:


> He is supposed to be back judging Britains Got Talent as he wasn't happy how The X Factor has gone this year.
> 
> xxxx


I am not happy with how the x factor has gone this year either !!


----------



## babysparkle (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi  

When does DOI start? I read about Louie Spence, I'm afraid to say I cannot stand him   Ooh it's all change, first the Xfactor, now this   
Has Emma been replaced as well then?
I'll give it a go and see if it's any good,  but the Xfactor hasn't been the same this year with all the changes


----------



## Lightning (Dec 19, 2011)

Oooh I love DOI!

I will miss Jason but again I can take or leave Emma and I actually don't mind Louie Spence 

Is it the weekend after New Year it starts?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

oooh

its started and they have alll skated whose the favourite 

Not sure on the ice panel at all (except robin of course!)


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I can't believe that Andy A went over Heidi, she was virtually carried across the ice by her partner, never saw any skating skills of her own!!!

Ah well, looking forward to seeing next weeks contestants, the bar has been set high already 

shelley x


----------

